# Kontakt 5



## Ranietz (Jul 27, 2011)

Seems like NI are up to something.

http://www.brentradio.com/NI/Komplete1.jpg

http://www.brentradio.com/NI/Komplete2.jpg

Can't know for sure if the pics are real though...


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 27, 2011)

They are for sure not sleeping... .


----------



## Pietro (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol. Looks like August & September are going to be upgrade months. First Sibelius 7, now this .

- Piotr


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice. No mention on the homepage yet though. Curious to see what the upgrade/crossgrade pricing will be like from K7 to K8 Ultimate.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 27, 2011)

Mathazzar @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Nice. No mention on the homepage yet though. Curious to see what the upgrade/crossgrade pricing will be like from K7 to K8 Ultimate.



Also curious to see what new stuff Kontakt 5 has. What are we all clamoring for?

First thoughts on Komplete 8 are that it looks like Komplete 7 but with even more bulk. It's undeniably great value but just seems like bloatware these days if you already have the big guns.


----------



## bryla (Jul 27, 2011)

WHWHWHWHWHWAT?!

How did you make that assumption? The graphic looks like the last 3 Kompletes right?

Also funny you all assume that Kontakt is gonna get upgraded


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 27, 2011)

The upgrade usually does come this time of year. Lot’s of stuff there, but how much of it do we use?

Looks like with "Studio Drummer", they have finally done a "BFD" type product !

Would love to see some Vienna Instruments Pro features in Kontakt 5 !


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hopefully they fixed the Instrument Banks and gave it a new number with a slight charge.
I tried to use Instrument Banks like a real Rompler hardware board, but it seems as though they were banking on nobody ever really trying to use them as advertised, obviously they were right too as only a couple of folks ever mention this.
I love Kontakt and will even pay for upgrades, as long as they don't start leaving bugs behind like Yamaberg, just to generate new revenues.

Fingers Crossed...


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait for the Kontakt update 7! It will compose for you.... . ))))))


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 27, 2011)

Kontakt-5 is a type of third-generation explosive reactive armour originating in the Soviet Union.


----------



## williemyers (Jul 27, 2011)

and, fwiw, this NI page shows that they're still working on Kontakt 4.2.4 - a Lion compatible version
http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=94387


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Kontakt could use an interface overhaul to make navigating through multiple sample sources easier — without resorting to overfilling the QuickLoad panel, since that seems to slow things down. Otherwise I'm quite happy with this version, overall.

Personally I'm seeing the new K8 as a great way to grab some of the sound packs I've been unable to justify buying individually; Reaktor expansions and such. And they've got some big things in there like Session Strings Pro too (if we trust the ads, which I do).

As long as the price is right for us K7 owners. Can't wait for next week or whenever they announce it!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 27, 2011)

Mathazzar @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> I think Kontakt could use an interface overhaul to make navigating through multiple sample sources easier — without resorting to overfilling the QuickLoad panel, since that seems to slow things down. Otherwise I'm quite happy with this version, overall.
> 
> Personally I'm seeing the new K8 as a great way to grab some of the sound packs I've been unable to justify buying individually; Reaktor expansions and such. And they've got some big things in there like Session Strings Pro too (if we trust the ads, which I do).
> 
> As long as the price is right for us K7 owners. Can't wait for next week or whenever they announce it!




+1 

on the IU for easier navigation


----------



## drumman (Jul 27, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Kontakt-5 is a type of third-generation explosive reactive armour originating in the Soviet Union.



The sound of your DAW as it explodes is in crystal clear 24 bit audio.


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope it will be "Note Expression" compatible (the new Cubase 6 MIDI capabilities)...


----------



## dedersen (Jul 27, 2011)

After playing around with the Kontakt scripting a bit these last few days, the script editor is in desperate need of an update. It's horrible as it is now.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 27, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Also curious to see what new stuff Kontakt 5 has. What are we all clamoring for?



I just realised the answer to my own question - a better Time Machine. Ideally (and I know this'll be controversial) just the current ones but they work better - that way devs won't have to rejig their entire libraries to press the "time machine 3" button.

Also (maybe a fantasy) batch compressing protected libs. And per-instance preload buffer settings to better manage SSD / non-SSD drives.

Ach. We'll all have to buy the thing anyway, within 3 months the first libraries will be out that demand it as a requirement.


----------



## dedersen (Jul 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> Ach. We'll all have to buy the thing anyway, within 3 months the first libraries will be out that demand it as a requirement.



Plus, NI upgrade pricing tends to be quite fair, especially if you skip an upgrade here and there when there's nothing new you really fancy (as in the last Kompete upgrade, in my case).


----------



## paoling (Jul 28, 2011)

dedersen @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> After playing around with the Kontakt scripting a bit these last few days, the script editor is in desperate need of an update. It's horrible as it is now.


The script editor works, but they could enhance it with a little WYSIWYG approach, creating ui elements like Visual Basic objects; any way we have kb123 editor and Nils' one that are wonderful


----------



## dedersen (Jul 28, 2011)

I really just want a bit of syntax highlighting and automatic tabulation. That would work wonders for it.

I'm a complete rookie with Kontakt scripting, what are these editors you mention?


----------



## uselessmind (Jul 28, 2011)

dedersen @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> I really just want a bit of syntax highlighting and automatic tabulation. That would work wonders for it.
> 
> I'm a complete rookie with Kontakt scripting, what are these editors you mention?


http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/
http://www.musikbits.com/


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 28, 2011)

Incidentally, here's info on Studio Drummer

http://i54.tinypic.com/zwltdu.jpg

I notice it does contain patterns too. If they're comprehensive, flexible and played by a real drummer without quantising, could be a useful alternative to Toontrack. Wonder if they'll make the patterns also work with their Abbey Road series?


----------



## dedersen (Jul 28, 2011)

uselessmind @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> dedersen @ Thu Jul 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I really just want a bit of syntax highlighting and automatic tabulation. That would work wonders for it.
> ...



Marvelous. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 28, 2011)

If the pattern system works anything like West Africa's then I think Studio Drummer is going to be a dream come true. Seriously, if you've not taken a look at West Africa, you should. What an incredible little toolkit.

On topic though, thanks for mentioning Time Machine. I knew I was forgetting something. My fingers are crossed for a no-brainer upgrade pricing from K7 -> K8 Ultimate (i.e. Aktually Komplete).


----------



## TuwaSni (Jul 28, 2011)

The editor is a bit slow. IMO it's the compile error reporting that needs serious work.

TS


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 28, 2011)

There may be a way arround on this with scripting an so on,
but i would love an option to retune single Groups.

Currently you can tune only single samples and the whole patch. But tuning single groups up down could be really handy some times...

I´d also love things like independent "RRGroup01" and "RRGroup02" etc. editable from the sampler menue. 

And an integrated dropdown-button-generator for the scripting menue.

Maybe the ~1GB left over choir samples will get a cameo wit a new morphing engine?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 29, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Also curious to see what new stuff Kontakt 5 has. What are we all clamoring for?
> ...



All great suggestions. I'd kill for the ability to convert all my old EW kontakt libraries to compressed format. Morphing would also be great too, the current version of it isn't really usable.

And under the hood, maybe they can come up with a new means of copy protection for samples that works better and doesn't take so long for them to encode.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd like to see better time compression/expansion. Like Pitch and Time. Wonder if that's possible.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Nowadays there are some great time/pitch algorithms for audio tracks (compressed version is rendered to disk). But is anyone doing time compression at a quality level that even comes close in real time sample playback?

Vienna doesn't even try to do it realtime, they bounce a new version of the patch do disk.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 29, 2011)

This is priceless, from Bronto Scorpio at KVR. Best VI-satire of the year, surely...

http://i.imgur.com/EEbj8.jpg

EDIT - I see it's already printed and up on the wall of the Native Instruments offices - high praise indeed!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahahaha :D


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 29, 2011)

Apparently, VIP 2.0 (due out later this Summer) will have heightened time-stretch features!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 29, 2011)

Just got this when trying to access the NI forums...http://d.pr/irU2

I shouldn't get my hopes up, but I sure would be happy if they were prepping to make the announcement early, in time for the weekend.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 30, 2011)

laughing my a.. off when I saw this add...


----------



## JMDNYC (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a good link I found on the Avid Audio forum:

http://magazine.dv247.com/2011/08/01/ko ... announced/

Lots of details, but no pricing.


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 1, 2011)

JMDNYC @ Mon 01 Aug said:


> Here's a good link I found on the Avid Audio forum:
> 
> http://magazine.dv247.com/2011/08/01/ko ... announced/
> 
> Lots of details, but no pricing.



Thanks for the link. This is what it say about Kontakt 5

New in Kontakt 5

The foundation that supports a lot of the Komplete 8 plug-ins is of course the ubiquitous, Kontakt sample player. Now in version 5, it offers some great reasons for previous version 4 users to upgrade and investors in the Komplete 8 pairing to rub their hands together in anticipation. A new set of effects are included, which span the Solid G-EQ and Solid Bus Comp (part of the ‘solid’ mix series), Transient Master (a new staple inclusion seemingly) and a Tape Saturator too. The thirty-seven new filters include 9 ground-breaking adaptive resonance types, Time -Machine Pro offers high quality time-stretching, Vintage Sampling brings some modes of operation from the acclaimed Maschine hardware plus instrument build features for programmers.

Other Kontak 5 key features are:

Modular architecture and powerful Kontakt Script Processor allows for highly flexible and playable instruments
Kontakt Library includes 7 immense instrument collections: 43GB (uncompressed) of premium samples
Includes free copy of Retro Machines MkII – a great-sounding and easy-to-use sampled instrument recreating 18 different synthesizer legends (Rhodes, Moog, Oberheim, Roland, Rhodes, Yamaha, Korg, etc.)
Optimised search facility with the tagged database for keywords and instrument types or using the customizable Quickload Browser for users most-used NKIs – hyperfast Background Loading offers real Load & Play feeling
Universal import of all sample formats, integrated wave editing: transformation, slicing, looping, and drawing envelopes is all done directly in Kontakt
Easy-to-use slicing feature with automatic and beat-based slice modes
16-channel Instrument Bus System for flexible routing plus highly efficient 32bit/192kHz audio engine, up to 64-part multimode (standalone) and 16-channel surround sound


----------



## rgames (Aug 1, 2011)

Crap that's a lot of content...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 1, 2011)

JMDNYC @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Here's a good link I found on the Avid Audio forum:
> 
> http://magazine.dv247.com/2011/08/01/ko ... announced/
> 
> Lots of details, but no pricing.



UK pricing for dv249 is here:

http://www.dv247.com/search/0/0/Product ... plete+8/1/

£169 update from previous version of Komplete
£329 update from Kontakt et al
£419 full version
£849 ultimate

Still can't see the definitive list of what's in each version of Komplete, but it's not looking an essential update methinks. Kontakt 5 does have Time Machine Pro - if it works, that'll be worth the price of a Kontakt upgrade alone probably (though price isn't yet announced).


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 1, 2011)

When does it release?


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Aug 1, 2011)

Mike Marino @ 8/1/2011 said:


> When does it release?



Looks like September 1st according to: http://www.soundsliveshop.com/p/Native_Instruments_Komplete_8_Update/NI-21307


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## caseyjames (Aug 1, 2011)

ummm...

So Kontakt 5 adds nothing substantial in the new version?

Vintage styled EQ's and Compressors are the filler of choice for the worst DAW developers. It looks like they've just pulled a pieces from guitar rig, a piece from maschine, whilst creating nothing new or innovative in the realm of sampling. 

Perhaps this is one of those releases where no core features are added for the sake of clearing out all the old bugs? What are the odds?

EDIT:

I didn't see the time machine pro bit. Maybe that will be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2011)

It does seem heavy on new effects, but there is a time machine update (if it's good I'd consider upgrading just for that) and it looks like they made additions to the scripting options.


----------



## caseyjames (Aug 1, 2011)

What scripting changes?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 1, 2011)

All the new features are here for K5 now up on the NI site - http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/ ... ?page=2523 - make sure you check out the Time Machine Pro demo. If this demo is representative of the quality overall, this is a game-changer. I'd buy it just to transform Orchestral String Runs!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 1, 2011)

Think about being a developer. You have worked month on library, especially on the scripting, and then a new version of Kontakt comes out..... . Sometimes very frustrating.... . 

Without joking: Can`t wait for the results from the new time mashine!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW! Have listend. A must have Kontakt version!


----------



## JMDNYC (Aug 1, 2011)

You can go ahead and pre-order. I've always upgraded Kontakt since version 2, so why stop now?


----------



## Ztarr (Aug 1, 2011)

Will buy for timestretch improvements alone.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 1, 2011)

Ztarr @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Will buy for timestretch improvements alone.



+1

A very good tool for lib builders. So lets write our libs new again....


----------



## Ed (Aug 1, 2011)

How'd I miss this thread??

That Time Machine demo is insanely good. Think of the possibilities!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 1, 2011)

Smile, I also found this thread later.... . 

Yeah, I am thinking about this time mashine....., very cool!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder how CPU heavy the new time machine is? Or if it adds more latency. If they can pull off good sounding time stretch without a ton of CPU load or delay, that's impressive.


----------



## Nostradamus (Aug 1, 2011)

rgames @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Crap that's a lot of content...



Too much for my taste. If I'd buy that I'm pretty sure that I'd feel overwhelmed by all that stuff. Too distracting. Although this is a great bundle I think sometimes it's better to limit your choices.


----------



## Tod (Aug 1, 2011)

caseyjames @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> What scripting changes?



"*Modular architecture and powerful Kontakt Script Processor allows for highly flexible and playable instruments*"

Sub-Routines maybe??


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kontakt 5 is Win 7 only (No XP or Vista). I don't know what mac OS it will work on.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 1, 2011)

Ranietz @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kontakt 5 is Win 7 only (No XP or Vista). I don't know what mac OS it will work on.



Good point! I hope it doesn't only work on Lion!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 1, 2011)

bryla @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> WHWHWHWHWHWAT?!
> 
> How did you make that assumption? The graphic looks like the last 3 Kompletes right?
> 
> Also funny you all assume that Kontakt is gonna get upgraded


----------



## mac4d (Aug 1, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Ranietz @ Mon Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kontakt 5 is Win 7 only (No XP or Vista). I don't know what mac OS it will work on.
> ...




I saw 10.6 on the specifications page.


----------



## johnhamilton (Aug 2, 2011)

germancomponist @ Wed 27 Jul said:


> Wait for the Kontakt update 7! It will compose for you.... . ))))))



I had a feeling you would be in this topic and write something funny hahah!

I don't believe Kontakt 5 will be a major update, probably only a minor update for NI's other softwares so there are no jerky glitches and slimy bugs!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 2, 2011)

... but the time mashine seems to be interesting?!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 2, 2011)

Ranietz @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but it seems Kontakt 5 is Win 7 only (No XP or Vista). I don't know what mac OS it will work on.


Where did you get that information?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely worth keeping our eyes on the XP issue, would be a daft move on NI's part at this stage I think to drop XP. I've seen other products recently say win7-only though when they haven't been.


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope Kontakt 5 works on Vista 64 too. I know it's not the best OS in the world but it works for me and I don't want to upgrade to Win 7 and do a re-installation of everything again.


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Aug 3, 2011)

Will Kontakt 5 be available independently does anyone know ? I only really require Kontakt and I know it seems to be bundled in with Komplete now..


----------



## Ztarr (Aug 3, 2011)

Heads up on the Win 7/XP issue from the NI board:



> Komplete 8 hasn't been tested extensively on XP or OS X 10.5, and so I can't officially say that it'll run I'm afraid. It will probably work fine on XP but as I say it's not officially supported so I can't endorse or recommend it.
> 
> We are by now testing on Windows 7 and Mac OS X 10.6 and upwards exclusively, because the vast majority of our users are on these OS generations already so we rather do the most thorough and focussed testing as possible on these OS.


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 3, 2011)

Patrick_G @ Wed 03 Aug said:


> Will Kontakt 5 be available independently does anyone know ? I only really require Kontakt and I know it seems to be bundled in with Komplete now..



Yes you can buy Kontakt (or any other product as far as I know) independently.


----------



## jtenney (Aug 3, 2011)

I really think that one should be able to upgrade K4 to K5 with a download option, if in fact there is no new sample content in K5. Unless, of course, it's going to be a situation like K3 to K4, in which one has to keep massive parallel folders of content for working with compositions created in different versions, and K5 is going to be the same...

later,
John


----------



## TuwaSni (Aug 3, 2011)

Tod @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> caseyjames @ Mon Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > What scripting changes?
> ...



They already exist - KSP calls them "functions".

TS


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 4, 2011)

can someone please let me know why you would get the kontact 5 player or the full kontact 5? whats the difference?


----------



## tfishbein82 (Aug 4, 2011)

George Caplan @ Thu Aug 04 said:


> can someone please let me know why you would get the kontact 5 player or the full kontact 5? whats the difference?


Player only works with libraries specifically encrypted to work with it. All of Native Instruments own libraries and some 3rd party developers. 3rd party developers have to pay a fee to NI to do this, which effectively raises product prices. 

Open libraries only work in K5 full. Developers do not have to pay a fee to NI to distribute this type of library. Many developers choose this route: Orange Tree Samples, Soundiron, 8dio. In other words, there is ample reason to buy Kontakt. 

Note: open libraries will work in K5 Player in demo mode. This is a time-limited mode that is not suitable for any serious use. And by serious use I don't mean only professional use, I mean if you care about any semblance of a normal workflow.


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 4, 2011)

tfishbein82 @ Thu Aug 04 said:


> Open libraries only work in K5 full. Developers do not have to pay a fee to NI to distribute this type of library. Many developers choose this route: Orange Tree Samples, Soundiron, 8dio. In other words, there is ample reason to buy Kontakt.


Exactly! That is why it would be fair, if Kontakt owners wouldn't have to pay the same, as Kontakt player users. This way you kind of pay twice for the same thing ...


----------



## George Caplan (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## TuwaSni (Aug 4, 2011)

Still no word as to whether or not Kontakt 5 will run on XP! I wish NI would release a "Yea" or a "Nay" about it. (If it doesn't work on XP then there are going to be a lot of "PO'd" customers.)

TS


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 4, 2011)

TuwaSni @ Fri Aug 05 said:


> Still no word as to whether or not Kontakt 5 will run on XP! I wish NI would release a "Yea" or a "Nay" about it. (If it doesn't work on XP then there are going to be a lot of "PO'd" customers.)
> 
> TS



I can't find the post now, but Keir from NI did say (I think it was in KVR) that XP will no longer be officially supported. He did add that it will probably still work, but they haven't the resources to keep supporting it. So keep watching the boards for how people get on with it, basically.

I think it's understandable. It does cost them money to support stuff. And of course they stand to lose some when they drop an OS. At some point the former outweighs the latter I guess.


----------



## Ben H (Aug 5, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## synthetic (Aug 5, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Aug 04 said:


> I can't find the post now, but Keir from NI did say (I think it was in KVR) that XP will no longer be officially supported. He did add that it will probably still work, but they haven't the resources to keep supporting it. So keep watching the boards for how people get on with it, basically.



Boo. 

So is Win7 (Ultimate 64) working for everyone as a slave machine OS? I have it and Vista but went back to x64 because snappiness.


----------



## TuwaSni (Aug 5, 2011)

Too bad about not supporting XP. W7 isn't an option for many that have proprietary audio apps that won't run on W7 or have hardware that doesn't have firmware for both XP and W7. I'm not going to build another system just to run K5.

TS

P.S. I've been following the threads on this on the NI forum - so far no official word on whether K5 will work or not w/ XP. Seems an easy thing to confirm or deny. NI not exactly being customer friendly.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 5, 2011)

TuwaSni @ Sat Aug 06 said:


> I've been following the threads on this on the NI forum - so far no official word on whether K5 will work or not w/ XP. Seems an easy thing to confirm or deny. NI not exactly being customer friendly.



Well, not really. It's not simply a case of firing up XP, installing and saying "job done" is it? It might install, but there could be some small compatibility issue in use that isn't immediately apparent. That's the kind of thing that takes time to identify and then ultimately support.

I think we've had our official answer - it's not officially supported, but it might work.


----------



## adg21 (Aug 6, 2011)

I wonder if the new MIDI feature will be a bit like this, made by Blake Robinson I think
It'll be like a mini sequencer in a sequencer. Maybe

or here http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php/72012-MIDIbits-for-Kontakt (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... or-Kontakt)


----------



## TuwaSni (Aug 6, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Aug 05 said:


> TuwaSni @ Sat Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been following the threads on this on the NI forum - so far no official word on whether K5 will work or not w/ XP. Seems an easy thing to confirm or deny. NI not exactly being customer friendly.
> ...



Not officially supported (meaning - don't expect being able to contact NI Support to get help w/ problems (a lost cause even w/ "supported" configurations)).

"Might work" is a "crapshoot" - the dev team knows if there are W7 specific structures in the code that aren't XP compatible.

Anyway - some answers are promised to start appearing on the NI Forum on Monday - no word if this is to be among them. If K5 won't work on XP then our company will not support it - at least not in the foreseeable future. Too many necessary apps/hardware drivers/firmware that aren't compatible w/ W7.

TS


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2011)

Time Machine is long overdue.
Hats off for this.
Maybe they even fixed the Instrument Banks, but new management/hatchet man, usually means revenues come first.
Im all in.


----------



## TuwaSni (Aug 7, 2011)

kb123 @ Sat Aug 06 said:


> Its not like W7 is a new operating system now is it?
> 
> If you have apps that don't run on Win 7, isn't that more the fault of those apps by this point? I think you may be getting upset with the wrong supplier.



These apps are not your pedestrian DAWs, Fx, Audio Editors, Samplers/Synths etc. - they are specialized audio apps that were never available to the public, are mostly no longer available, and have no counterparts in current offerings.

Am I getting upset? - I will have to wait and see if K5 runs w/ XP before I decide that. :wink: 
We're not going to build a fourth system just to run one or more programs whose degree of improvement (based on what's been disclosed) offer us little or nothing new as far as our sound design/delivery and scripting are concerned. That would be a foolish business decision. The time and money would be better spent on tools that further enhance our sound design capabilities. NI not the only ones on our list of non-update apps given this scenario - a lot of stuff out there now that doesn't offer us anything new but requires unnecessary (and significant) re-investment.

New features are nice only if you can use them - otherwise they are superfluous.

TS :wink:


----------



## Ben H (Aug 7, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## burp182 (Aug 7, 2011)

5 slaves, 4 of which are running XP. Approx. 190 programs installed on those four. 

So it IS a big issue for some of us. I have no desire to try and reload all of those after reformatting and installing W7. And that's assuming I can easily find all my install discs and have that much time to dedicate to the task in the first place. (And that all the others will be happy on W7 that I had to update to to run NI libraries.)

No thank you. NI, please devote a little of your time (that I've already paid for, by the way, by buying a bushel full of your products) and check to see if your new versions continue to run under XP. It's not too much to expect. I know there are lots of variables, but some assurance that it'll run on a system it's already running on is basic customer service. It ain't freeware....


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 7, 2011)

burp182 @ Mon Aug 08 said:


> 5 slaves, 4 of which are running XP. Approx. 190 programs installed on those four.
> 
> So it IS a big issue for some of us. I have no desire to try and reload all of those after reformatting and installing W7. And that's assuming I can easily find all my install discs and have that much time to dedicate to the task in the first place. (And that all the others will be happy on W7 that I had to update to to run NI libraries.)
> 
> No thank you. NI, please devote a little of your time (that I've already paid for, by the way, by buying a bushel full of your products) and check to see if your new versions continue to run under XP. It's not too much to expect. I know there are lots of variables, but some assurance that it'll run on a system it's already running on is basic customer service. It ain't freeware....



...and Kontakt 4 will keep working on XP.

I really want it to work on XP too, I'm buggered if I'm going through the hell of upgrading the laptop which probably wouldn't survive the migration at all and if it did it would be worse. But I realise people can't support every new product with the old OSs forever.

Pragmatically, I think there's a good chance K5 will work fine. I'll watch and see, if not, c'est la vie - I'll stay with K4 for the old rusty heap (til I get a new one) and K5 for the main rig.


----------



## williemyers (Aug 8, 2011)

George Caplan @ Thu Aug 04 said:


> can someone please let me know why you would get the kontact 5 player or the full kontact 5? whats the difference?


actually....Native Instruments will tell you...right here!
http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/ ... ?page=2520


----------



## burp182 (Aug 8, 2011)

...and Kontakt 4 will keep working on XP.

I really want it to work on XP too, I'm buggered if I'm going through the hell of upgrading the laptop which probably wouldn't survive the migration at all and if it did it would be worse. But I realise people can't support every new product with the old OSs forever.

Pragmatically, I think there's a good chance K5 will work fine. I'll watch and see, if not, c'est la vie - I'll stay with K4 for the old rusty heap (til I get a new one) and K5 for the main rig.[/quote]

I continue to use my slave computers and to add programs and libraries to them. If new libraries require the features of K5 to work properly, I am excluded from using them. This is not to say that no new library should take advantage of an expanded K5 feature set - it simply means that NI could devote a little time to let those of us with a substantial investment in both hardware and NI products know whether or not we're kind of screwed moving forward from September 1.
Not a lot to ask, really.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 8, 2011)

If someone has five slave computers, if newer libraries come out that require K5 (and windows 7), wouldn't an option be upgrading just one of those slaves to W7?


----------



## burp182 (Aug 8, 2011)

One is on W7. The need to distribute libraries across slaves to balance CPU/RAM demands is important, however. So I'd like to know if I'm going to have issues with where I can install libraries.
Forewarned is forearmed.


----------

